# 303 Aerospace Cleaner



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, does anyone if you can get 303 Aerospace Cleaner in NI??
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

I doubt it mate, I cant even get it in any stores or from traders in Scotland!

Available throught some on the DW trader

Motorgeek:thumb: 
or
Pro-Detailing:thumb: 
or even
The Polshing Company never ordered from so cant comment


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I use TPC all the time. Mike's a very nice and decent chap.
Shouldn't have any probs whichever of the three you deal with, although Pro-D's shipping costs might be a tad eye-watering, depending on how much you buy.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

I get my from PolishedBliss - nice quick delivery :thumb:


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

dubsport said:


> I get my from PolishedBliss - nice quick delivery :thumb:


I didn't know they done it!!! I've only seen the 303 Areospace PROTECTANT
on their site


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 2, 2007)

*303 Cleaner*

OK Guys, bought it from Motorgeek. The DW discount paid the P&P. :wave: The P&P in some of the other Shops was quite Scary !!!! 
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

smiddyboy1 said:


> I didn't know they done it!!! I've only seen the 303 Areospace PROTECTANT
> on their site


Lol, typical didnt read it rite

Think cleanyourcar do the protectant


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 2, 2007)

*Aerospace 303*

Got my 303 Cleaner from Autogeek, but the cardboard box was wet at the bottom . When I opened the box I found the 1 gallon container was split about 1" from the bottom and there was about 1/3 pint left. Some as~~~le at Parcel Force must have dropped it. Not very happy - £30 for 1/3 Pt. Cleaner. Have contacted Ron at Motorgeek and he has offered to replace it for 1/2 price :thumb: Very decent I thought as it was not his fault. The box was well packed with loads of Polystyrene thingies in it.
Parcel Force strikes again !!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

surely you can claim off Parcel Force?


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 2, 2007)

*303 Cleaner*



big pimp said:


> surely you can claim off Parcel Force?


Didn't know I could claim from Parcel Force. Thanks I will look into that.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mmmm, I'd have thought it was Motorgeeks responsibility to deliver it in one piece and for them to claim it back from parcelforce on return of faulty goods.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Parcelforce will accept a claim from the recipient as well as the sender - it may be that they (if agreeing with claim) reimburse the sender via cheque, so that they get you out another one, and aren't out of pocket.
Thing is though, if it was sent via Recorded Delivery, the typical comp value is pegged at £34/36, unless business contracts have a different level to work from.
And if sent just 1st Class, or even 2nd, there's nothing at all - so I'd be asking Ron to fund the replacement himself, or issue a refund.

Haven't used Motorgeek - tend to stick with The Polishing Company instead.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 2, 2007)

*Damaged Parcel*

OK downloaded Claim Form from Royal Mail website, filled it in and sent it by Freepost to Royal Mail in Plymouth. I included photos of the cardboard box and damage to the container + photos of the packaging. 
I really can't blame Ron of Motor Geek as the box was full of the polystyrene thingyes - only very rough handling could have caused the damage, also when I got the box there was a label stuck to it from Royal Mail saying " Our Sincere Apologies I am sorry that the enclosed item, addressed to you, has been damaged whilst in our care" etc.etc
Just have to wait and see what the outcome will be.


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

*The same happened to me!!*

I received mine today ....... Fedex this time


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

Exactly the same thing happened here but with P****l Force, the top handle had cracked and leaked 2/3rds of Last Touch all over the place. Called up CYC and Tim sent out another one straight away, free of charge.:thumb:


----------

